# Polos do frio



## Cadito (15 Ago 2014 às 08:56)

Estreia do tópico (julgo que ainda não existia) onde se pretende acompanhar as temperaturas abaixo ou muito próximas dos 0 ºC, em Portugal e, se quiserem, extender à Península Ibérica (zona de fronteira?).

Muito frio esta noite no Norte e nas zonas próximas da fronteira com Portugal, como demonstram as Termografias das temperaturas mínimas de 15 de Agosto, com e sem as fronteiras administrativas:












A estação do Meteogalícia de Calvos de Randín, que é propícia a grandes inversões térmicas, (a 5km de Tourém, Montalegre) registou *+1,17 ºC.* 

A zona Portuguesa mais fria foi a de Vilar de Perdizes e Solveira (zona a Norte e a Sul do rio Assureira), seguida das zonas de Tourém e Montalegre.

A zona do Parque Natural Lago de Sanabria y Alrededores (Espanha) é, como se pode facilmente observar, um autêntico paraíso para as inversões térmicas. Comentam (noutro fórum) que uma sonda de uma estação meteorológica comprada no Carrefour e colocada em Baños, A Veiga ( Ourense) a +-900 m de altitude, registou *-2,1 ºC* e outra que estava sem protecção e num prado mais perto do rio Xares *-4,2 ºC.*  

A estação oficial da AEMET de Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes (935 m) registou *+0,8 ºC,* tendo sido a estação oficial mais fria de Espanha.

Ps.: De referir que estas estações meteorológicas do Carrefour registam, nas temperaturas mínimas, entre 1 ºC a 1,5 ºC a menos em condições homologáveis. As temperaturas reais situaram-se entre os *-1/-0,5 ºC* e os *-3,2/-2,7 ºC. *

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2014 às 12:22)

Cadito disse:


> Estreia do tópico (julgo que ainda não existia) onde se pretende acompanhar as temperaturas abaixo ou muito próximas dos 0 ºC, em Portugal e, se quiserem, extender à Península Ibérica (zona de fronteira?).



Bom dia.

Muito interessante. De facto isto mostra o quão fria é a zona transfronteiriça, nomeadamente a que fica perto de Bragança, junto ao lago de Sanábria e ao redor da Serra do Larouco em Montalegre.
Montalegre já sabemos ser um caso à parte em Portugal. O planalto Barrosão é frio, tanto de inverno como de verão. Até por isso é comum a apanha da batata se estender ao mês de Outubro (com sementeira da mesma feita entre junho e julho) já que quem manda é o clima
Em relação a Sanábria, Espanha, são bastante comuns mínimas negativas em pleno mês de Agosto e mesmo em julho também se passa a mesma coisa.
Nestas zonas temos o efeito combinado da elevada altitude com os vales propícios às inversões térmicas.

Por experiência própria (já cá relatada algures), já senti os efeitos do frio em setembro junto ao lago de Sanábria por 2 ocasiões, estando eu de férias. Perto do meio do mês o aquecimento das casas já é necessário durante a noite, ainda que durante o dia, com sol, o calor se faça sentir. Mas as noites...ai as noites! Frias!!!


----------



## james (15 Ago 2014 às 17:59)

No Geres tambem se apanha noites muito frias no verao , antigamente acampava la e era um briol daqueles de bater o dente .

Tambem em Lamas de Mouro ( Melgaco ) acampei la uma vez e cheguei a registar minimas de 3- 4 ° C .


----------



## james (15 Ago 2014 às 18:01)

james disse:


> No Geres tambem se apanha noites muito frias no verao , antigamente acampava la e era um briol daqueles de bater o dente .
> 
> Tambem em Lamas de Mouro ( Melgaco ) acampei la uma vez e cheguei a registar minimas de 3- 4 ° C .





Essas minimas em agosto .


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2014 às 19:26)

Muito bom tópico _*Cadito*_, que venha um inverno gélido e cheio de inversões térmicas.


----------



## Cadito (16 Ago 2014 às 09:00)

Esta madrugada não foi tão fria como a anterior mas os polos do frio foram os mesmos.

Como se pode ver pela termografia de hoje, a zona da orla do rio Assureira e as aldeias de Solveira, Gralha e Meixedo (Montalegre) foram as vencedoras.

E assim se começa a identificar um dos polos do frio do nosso cantinho... 

*Termografia de 16 de Agosto de 2014:*





Pela zona transfronteiriça, o Parque Natural Lago de Sanabria y Alrededores foi a mais fria (e será assim quase sempre...). 

A estação oficial da AEMET de Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes (935m) com uns amenos *+1,6 ºC* foi, novamente, a mais fria do País vizinho.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2014 às 09:05)

Cadito disse:


> A estação oficial da AEMET de Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes (935 m) registou *+0,8 ºC,* tendo sido a estação oficial mais fria de Espanha.



Essa estação tem de facto registos impressionantes, olhando para google earth com sobre-elevação, salta á vista as montanhas a norte e a densa rede hidrografica, esta ultima será certamente umas das grandes responsáveis do registo de t.minimas tão baixas. A estação recebe  muito ar frio que é drenado através das linhas de água.
Se repares a estação nem está a cota do rio Tera, está a uns 20 mts acima, portanto junto ao rio a minima terá sido inferior ao registado pela estação.






Aqui junto rio Tera, deve ser cá um grizo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2014 às 09:13)

Cadito, não consegues meter essas termografias com legenda e o mapa do google earth? Isso é que era, pois assim , facilitava bastante a interpretação/localização.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2014 às 17:53)

Mais uma minima bastante fresca em Robleda-Cervantes,Sanabria, a temperatura desceu aos *3,3ºC*.


----------



## Cadito (20 Ago 2014 às 19:43)

Vamos analisar essa zona de Sanabria e do Maciço de Trevinca com as termografias de hoje:

Ficheiro original do Google Earth:





Ficheiro trabalhado primeiramente no GIMP:





As termografias são tiradas aquando da passagem do satélite entre as 02h e as 03h UTC da madrugada.

Em tons de azul as zonas mais frias, a amarelo as zonas amenas, e em tons de vermelhos as mais quentes.

Ps.: Calvos de Randín registou hoje +1,6 ºC 

*EDIT:* A zona a Noroeste de Robleda-Cervantes e El Puente foi a mais fria com as aldeias de Porto, Seoane e A Ponte a liderarem (foi corrigida a hora de passagem do Satélite Aqua - está agora sublinhada).


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Ago 2014 às 20:17)

O clima de Portugal e diferente do Japao aqui raramente chega abaixo de 15c em agosto mais no inverno e mais frio


----------



## Cadito (23 Ago 2014 às 20:16)

Depois das ameaças temos temperaturas negativas em Calvos de Randín: *-0,3 ºC* registado hoje.  

Em Portugal, as aldeias de Donões e Sarraquinhos (Montalegre), e Gralheira (Cinfães) foram as mais frias.

Ps.: Em breve colocarei as termografias.


----------



## stormy (23 Ago 2014 às 20:44)

cubensis disse:


> O clima de Portugal e diferente do Japao aqui raramente chega abaixo de 15c em agosto mais no inverno e mais frio



Aqui depende...no Litoral em especial do sul tambem é raro descer dos 15 graus especialmente entre junho e setembro...
No interior faz muito frio de noite em especial nos vales...


----------



## Cadito (24 Ago 2014 às 09:17)

Ora sai mais uma geada em pleno verão em Calvos de Randín: *-0,1 ºC*. 

No nosso país as zonas mais frias de hoje foram em redor a Montalegre, a oeste de Vila Pouca de Aguiar e o planalto de Castro Laboreiro, como demonstram as termografias de hoje.

Termografia geral:






Zoom Montalegre:






Zoom oeste de Vila Pouca de Aguiar:






Zoom Calvos de Randín e Tourém (Portugal):






Ps.: Como se pode facilmente observar na termografia à zona de *Calvos de Randín*, o local onde está a estação meteorológica (ligeiramente a Nordeste da aldeia) não é, de todo, a zona mais fria.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2014 às 12:36)

Aljezur, teve esta madrugada uma inversão de jeito, boa minima.






PS: Aljezur é um _senhor Polo frio_.


----------



## Cadito (30 Ago 2014 às 10:51)

Calvos de Randín (890m): *3,5 ºC*


----------



## Cadito (1 Set 2014 às 14:43)

Resumo das temperaturas, com base nos resumos diários da observação de superfície do IPMA, relativos ao mês de *Agosto de 2014.*

Os números a vermelho são os dados não disponibilizados pelo IPMA no mapa dos resumos diários. Estes foram recolhidos na informação horária alfanumérica disponibilizada pelo IPMA.

Cumprimentos.







A estação de Lamas de Mouro começa a assumir-se como um Polo do Frio...


----------



## Cadito (25 Set 2014 às 12:15)

Ora cá estão elas de regresso para a nova temporada: as caríssimas inversões térmicas!  

Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes:* +1,3 ºC* http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=&l=2766E&w=1&datos=img&f=

Calvos de Randín: *+1,7 ºC *http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacionsActual.asp?Nest=19042&red=102109&idprov=2

Por Portugal, as zonas mais frias desta madrugada foram ligeiramente a Oeste de Montalegre, o Planalto de Castro Laboreiro, o maciço da Serra da Estrela, e a Noroeste de Sabugal.

Bastante frio no Norte de Espanha, como demonstram as termografias desta madrugada:

Norte de Portugal e Espanha:





Zona de Montalegre:





Planalto de Castro Laboreiro:





Zona de Sabugal:





Cumprimentos


----------



## rozzo (25 Set 2014 às 13:43)

Como são obtidas estas cartas?
Podes colocar uma escala dos valores das cores para auxílio?
Obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 16:56)

rozzo disse:


> Podes colocar uma escala dos valores das cores para auxílio?
> Obrigado!


Também já perguntei por isso, uma legenda, seria excelente.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Cadito, se não houver problema, daqui a uns tempos vou partilhar alguns dados e fotos, do meu 2ºlocal de seguimento, de certa forma, aquele local trata-se de  um_  "pequeno polo do frio"._
No próximo inverno, pretendo também fazer uns registos em outros dois locais(gélidos, vale do rio Cuco, vale do rio Sobral) do concelho de Mafra, depois publicarei os dados.


----------



## Cadito (25 Set 2014 às 21:58)

Viva, rozzo e jonas_87.



jonas_87 disse:


> Também já perguntei por isso, uma legenda, seria excelente.



Relativamente à legenda, não existe, infelizmente, uma escala dos valores. Ora, se o satélite passa entre as 02 UTC e as 03 UTC, basta ver as temperaturas das estações próximas, pelas 03 ou 04 WEST, para valores aproximados. As termografias são uma ferramenta muito precisa para ver os locais mais frios (por inversão térmica), entre outros parâmetros.
A escala já foi respondida num post da primeira página e que cito em baixo.



Cadito disse:


> As termografias são tiradas aquando da passagem do satélite entre as 02h e as 03h UTC da madrugada.
> 
> Em tons de azul as zonas mais frias, os verdes/amarelos as zonas amenas, e em tons de vermelhos as mais quentes.





rozzo disse:


> Como são obtidas estas cartas?
> Podes colocar uma escala dos valores das cores para auxílio?
> Obrigado!



*Tutorial Termografias:*

1. Aceder ao seguinte link: https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/
2. selecionar o separador "+" (addlayers);
3. em "overlays" selecionar o separador "Land Surface Temperature (Night)" do satélite Aqua / Modis;
4. selecionar, em baixo, a data pretendida entre 2012 e 2014 (por defeito aparecerá a do dia);
5. fazer zoom à área pretendida;
6. no canto superior direito selecionar o símbolo da máquina fotográfica;
7. selecionar a área pretendida;
8. em "format" escolher .KMZ;
9. carregar em download;
10. guardar e abrir o ficheiro (abrirá automaticamente o Google Earth);
11. no Google Earth fazer zoom à área pretendida, e no separador ficheiro clicar em guardar e posteriormente em guardar imagem.

Para as cores ficarem mais vivas e nítidas (ver o post 10 na página 1 deste tópico) tem que se usar um programa de edição (eu uso o GIMP). Neste caso o tutorial é bastante diferente e complexo...

As termografias que postei hoje não foram editadas no GIMP.

Espero ter conseguido esclarecer as dúvidas. Caso surja alguma, disponham.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2014 às 03:29)

Como posso ver estes mapas Cadito? Tem de se instalar algo?


----------



## Cadito (26 Set 2014 às 08:21)

1337 disse:


> Como posso ver estes mapas Cadito? Tem de se instalar algo?



Olá, 1337.

Tens no tutorial do post acima do teu a resposta à tua pergunta


----------



## Cadito (26 Set 2014 às 09:01)

Calvos de Randín: *+0,8 ºC *(valor atingido por volta da 01h da madrugada; não fora o vento ter começado a soprar a essa hora e teríamos uma bela geada)

Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes:* +0,8 ºC*
Junto ao rio Tera em Puebla de Sanabria 900m (SAIH Duero): *-0,5 ºC* 
http://www.saihduero.es/charts/values.php?var=EA540_EATE01


Por Portugal, os polos do frio desta madrugada foram as zonas de Montalegre, a Norte e a Este de Castro Daire, a Nordeste de Manteigas e a Norte de Sabugal.
O local mais frio terá sido a zona de Forles e Segões, pertencentes ao Concelho de Moimenta da Beira.

Termografia 26.09.2014:





Cumprimentos.


----------



## Cadito (27 Set 2014 às 14:48)

Sai mais uma geada para a estação de Puebla de Sanabria 900m (SAIH Duero): *-0,0 ºC* (07:53h)


----------



## Cadito (30 Set 2014 às 09:08)

Calvos de Randín: *+0,9 ºC  *


----------



## Cadito (10 Out 2014 às 09:01)

E mais uma vez a não dar a mínima hipótese à concorrência!

Calvos de Randín (890m): *+1,1 ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 09:16)

Por cá, menos agressivo.


----------



## Cadito (11 Out 2014 às 07:49)

"Houston, we have a winner!" 

Calvos de Randín: *+0,4 ºC  *


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 09:18)

A estação de Carrazeda a mostrar o que vale.


----------



## Cadito (27 Out 2014 às 07:58)

Finalmente uma madrugada um pouco mais fresca 

As geadas estão quase a chegar...

Junto ao rio Tera em Puebla de Sanabria, 900m (SAIH Duero): *+0,4 ºC*

Calvos de Randín (Meteogalicia): *+1,3 ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 09:14)

Cadito não sei se conheces/segues esta estação: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICUENCAV2#history
Por lá as inversões são bem fortes, tem como minimo absoluto -16,6ºC(2013).
Hoje a minima desceu aos  0,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2014 às 10:07)

*Vega del Codorno,Cuenca*, registou hoje uma minima de* - 0,8ºC.
*
Bela paisagem desta aldeia remota.

*



*

*



*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2014 às 07:43)

Vega Del Codorno, Cuenca teve hoje  uma minima de -0,2ºC !
Impressionante como o vento parou completamente por lá!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 08:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vega Del Codorno, Cuenca teve hoje  uma minima de -0,2ºC !
> Impressionante como o vento parou completamente por lá!



Normal, é um sitio muito abrigado, mas se repares existe sempre uma brisa de SE, essa brisa deve-se ao movimento do ar frio ao longo do vale, já que a cota vai diminuindo de E para O.
Enfim, mais uma madrugada de geada.


----------



## Cadito (30 Out 2014 às 14:42)

Podem seguir essa e outras estações aqui: http://www.polosdelfrio.net/

Vega del Codorno até não é das mais frias...
Para quando fazermos algo do género aqui na nossa linda terrinha? 

Algumas estações em tempo real, das mais frias e com mais geadas da Cordilheira Cantábrica (e de Espanha) estão aqui neste post que fiz em outro forum... http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t3-estaciones-a-tiempo-real

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 15:27)

Cadito disse:


> Para quando fazermos algo do género aqui na nossa linda terrinha?



Aquilo que se falou no outro tópico?
Poucos se interessam pelo tema, o que neste caso complica a coisa.


----------



## Cadito (30 Out 2014 às 15:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquilo que se falou no outro tópico?
> Poucos se interessam pelo tema, o que neste caso complica a coisa.



Referia-me a nos unirmos como "eles" fazem e fazer algo de útil...
Por exemplo, o link que postei acima relativo aos polosdelfrio é muito interessante para armazenar e consultar dados...

Outro exemplo ainda mais gritante: 
https://maps.google.es/maps/ms?hl=e...bffa193e342c28&start=0&num=200&z=5&dg=feature

E as nossas... onde estão?

Peço desculpa pelo offtopic. 
Vamos ao que interessa: o frio está de volta e parece que veio para ficar. E só está à distância de quatro dias...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 16:01)

Sim, as primeiras minimas negativas em território nacional, já estão a caminho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2014 às 16:03)

Boas!
Deixo aqui fotos que tirei dia 16-02-2014 , no Sabugueiro-Seia:





















Na altura fiz a medição de temperatura com o termómetro da AURIOL (registei minima de -1,6ºC),na zona onde tirei as primeiras fotos.
Este inverno vou lá varias vezes! Vou tentar colocar um datalogger lá mais para baixo , junto da ribeira.




(setas azuis : corrente de um ribeiro que passa por lá)
(sensor: local onde quero colocar datalogger este inverno)


----------



## Cadito (30 Out 2014 às 17:01)

Seria ótimo os dois últimos post: JoaoPaulo e jonas_87 serem transferidos para este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-frios-de-portugal-por-inversao-termica.7909/

Obrigado


----------



## Cadito (2 Nov 2014 às 07:28)

Ora finalmente cá estão elas 

Junto ao rio Tera em Puebla de Sanabria, 900m (SAIH Duero): *-0,5 ºC* (05:23h)

Calvos de Randín, 890m (Meteogalicia): *-0,4 ºC* (Valor registado por volta das 03h, antes do vento fazer das suas...)

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 09:08)

Vega del Codorno:* -1,7ºC*


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2014 às 09:26)

Algumas webcams do Norte e Centro da Península Ibérica há instantes:

Torre:





Penhas da Saúde:





Refugio Uriello (Picos de Europa):





Refugio Collado Jermoso (Picos de Europa):





Maciço Mampodre (Maraña):





Estação de Ski San Isidro:





Estação de Ski Leitariegos:


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2014 às 11:50)

Minas dos Carris, PNPG.

Foto tirada por Rui Barbosa (Facebook), hoje.


----------



## AJB (4 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

Cadito disse:


> Minas dos Carris, PNPG.
> 
> Foto tirada por Rui Barbosa (Facebook), hoje.


 grandes noticias


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Maraña (1250m). 

Aldeia que em 2013/2014 registou quase 100 dias de neve no solo!


----------



## Cadito (5 Nov 2014 às 10:19)

Imagens de *hoje*:

Torre (Serra da Estrela):





Vale de Valdeón (900m), Picos de Europa:





Maraña (1250m):





Nova Webcam aos pés do maciço do Peña Ubiña, no refugio de Meicin (1560m):





Nova Webcam aos pés do maciço do Peña Ubiña, no refugio de Meicin (1560m):





Refugio Collado Jermoso (2064m), Picos de Europa (já tem um pouco mais de 30cm de neve - cada marca do poste tem 30cm e tem no total 2,70m):






Fotografias de *ontem* das Minas dos Carris (PNPG) no Facebook de Rui Barbosa:
https://www.facebook.com/rui.barbos...1073741856.100001524843528&type=1&pnref=story


----------



## Cadito (11 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

A madrugada de ontem, no norte de Espanha, foi a primeira realmente fria: 

Velilla de la Tercia (SAIH): *-6,5 ºC*
Murias de Paredes (SAIH): *-6,2 ºC*
Poladura de la Tercia (SAIH): *-6,1 ºC*
Pardavé de Torío (SAIH): *-5,6 ºC*
Aeroporto de León (AEMET): *-5,5 ºC*
Puebla de Sanabria (SAIH): *-5,0 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (17 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

Esta madrugada teremos boas geadas pela Península Ibérica. A esta hora já temos valores negativos:

Puebla de Sanabria, 900m (SAIH): *-3,1 ºC*


----------



## Cadito (18 Nov 2014 às 09:08)

Como previsto, boas geadas ocorreram de madrugada. Alguns bons exemplos:

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-5,9 ºC*
Torre de Babia, (1300m) SAIH: *-5,1 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET: *-4,4 ºC*
Reinosa, (870m) AEMET: *-4,0 ºC*
Baltar, (808m) METEOGALICIA: *-1,3 ºC*
Salientes, (1243m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-0,6 ºC*
Calvos de Randín, (890m) METEOGALICIA: *+0,0 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Cadito, não consegues arranjar fotos da geada? Por acaso gostava de ver.


----------



## Cadito (19 Nov 2014 às 10:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cadito, não consegues arranjar fotos da geada? Por acaso gostava de ver.



Para já não consegui encontrar nada...

Vê este artigo aqui: http://www.teinteresa.es/espana/tiempo/Leon-lugar-frio-llevamos-otono_0_1250875803.html

E por curiosidade este: http://www.teinteresa.es/espana/Teruel-Guadalajara-Cantabria-ranking-provincias_0_1048695775.html

Entretanto, Miranda do Douro registou ontem uma mínima de* -0,5 ºC*. Esta foi a segunda geada do mês e a temperatura mais baixa.

E que tal os *-8,9 ºC *de mínima registados ontem nas Penhas Douradas? Enfim, sem comentários...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:32)

Cadito disse:


> Para já não consegui encontrar nada...
> 
> Vê este artigo aqui: http://www.teinteresa.es/espana/tiempo/Leon-lugar-frio-llevamos-otono_0_1250875803.html
> 
> ...



Bem interessante, valores incriveis... 
Falando de Mirando do Douro, não acredito que tenha tido ontem o 2º dia geada, o numero de dias é certamente superior, com 2,5ºC/3ºC já pode ocorrer geada. Por exemplo, no ano passado, tive geada com uma minima de 3ºC.


----------



## Cadito (19 Nov 2014 às 13:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando de Mirando do Douro, não acredito que tenha tido ontem o 2º dia geada, o numero de dias é certamente superior, com 2,5ºC/3ºC já pode ocorrer geada. Por exemplo, no ano passado, tive geada com uma minima de 3ºC.



Obrigado pela correcção. O que eu queria dizer (sendo que utilizei uma terminologia incorrecta) é que teve a segunda temperatura negativa da temporada. 

Miranda do Douro:

Dia 05 de Novembro: *-0,2 ºC *
Dia 18 de Novembro: *-0,5 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (26 Nov 2014 às 10:55)

Madrugada de hoje com alguns valores inferiores a zero:

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m): *-2,6 ºC*
Torre de Babia, (1300m): *-2,6 ºC*
Navarredonda de Gredos, (1525m):* -1,2 ºC*
Calvos de Randín, (890m): *-1,0 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m): *-0,5 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (27 Nov 2014 às 10:15)

Algumas temperaturas negativas desta madrugada:

Esposolla, (1530m): *-3,1 ºC*
Villablino, (958m):* -2,5 ºC*
Comus, (1160m): *-2,3 ºC*
Monterrubio de La Demanda, (1197m): *-2,1 ºC*
Llánaves de la Reina, (1400m):* -1,9 ºC*
Torre de Babia, (1300m): *-1,8 ºC*
Vega del Codorno, (1335m): *-0,9 ºC*
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m): *-0,7 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 12:19)

Cadito, parece que se aproximam boas minimas, pelo menos, os modelos assim o demonstram.


----------



## Cadito (28 Nov 2014 às 09:14)

Regressa a neve à Torre, Serra da Estrela.
Neste momento regista *-1,1 ºC*.






E a Manzaneda que regista neste momento *-0,7 ºC*.


----------



## Cadito (28 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

E pronto, o congelador está aberto! 

A esta hora (19:30h):

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-0,8 ºC*
Porto de Sanabria, (1200m) SAIH:* +0,1 ºC*
Calvos de Randín, (890m) METEOGALICIA: *+0,4 ºC
*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 11:22)

As minimas desta madrugada foram  frescas, embora ainda no campo positvo, deixo aqui alguns registos das estações do IPMA.

*Dunas de Mira*, depois de uma máxima a rondar os *18ºC*, conseque ter uma inversão que acompanha as outras 3 estações/inversões, o que é notável.








*Lamas de Mouro* ia bem encaminhada, infelizmente o vento intensificou-se e lá se foi a inversão, a temperatura disparou um pouco.











Durante a próxima semana já devemos ter muitos registos negativos, vamos ver.


----------



## Cadito (29 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

Mínimas da madrugada: 

Calvos de Randín, (890m) METEOGALICIA: *-3,3 ºC*
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-3,2 ºC*
Baltar, (808m) METEOGALICIA: *-1,6 ºC* 
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -1,2 ºC*


----------



## Cadito (30 Nov 2014 às 08:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> As minimas desta madrugada foram  frescas, embora ainda no campo positvo, deixo aqui alguns registos das estações do IPMA.
> 
> *Lamas de Mouro* ia bem encaminhada, infelizmente o vento intensificou-se e lá se foi a inversão, a temperatura disparou um pouco.
> 
> ...



Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro atingiu ontem os *-0,4 ºC*, segundo o resumo diário do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 11:28)

Interessante!
Então podia ter sido uma minima realmente baixa, raio do vento, estragou tudo.


----------



## Cadito (1 Dez 2014 às 08:17)

Mesmo não tendo sido uma madrugada propícia a inversões, a verdade é que este local não dá hipóteses à concorrência! 

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-0,7 ºC*


----------



## Cadito (2 Dez 2014 às 10:40)

Algumas mínimas inferiores a zero de hoje:

Esposolla*, *(1530m) METEOPIRINEU:* -3,9 ºC*
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-3,5 ºC*
Soriguerola, (1068m) METEOPIRINEU: *-3,4 ºC*
Martinet, (1038m) AEMET:* -2,3 ºC
*


----------



## Cadito (3 Dez 2014 às 09:56)

Mínimas negativas de ontem (IPMA):

Miranda do Douro: *-0,7 ºC*
Bragança: *-0,1 ºC*


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2014 às 15:32)

Cadito disse:


> Mínimas negativas de ontem (IPMA):
> 
> Miranda do Douro: *-0,7 ºC*
> Bragança: *-0,1 ºC*



Nos próximos dias vem haver bem mais estações do IPMA a chegar a valores negativos!


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2014 às 09:48)

Hoje sim, mínimas de meter respeito (das mais baixas da temporada): 

Baños, A Veiga (Ourense), (+-900m): *-6,5ºC* (estação manual) 
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-6,1 ºC*
Montgarri, (1648m) METEOPIRINEU:* -5,3 ºC*
Esposolla, (1530m) METEOPIRINEU:* -4,1 ºC*
Porto de Sanabria, (1197m) SAIH: *-3,0 ºC* (mínima horária)
Torre de Babia, (1300m) SAIH: *-2,1 ºC*
Calvos de Randín, (890m) METEOGALICIA: *-1,9 ºC*
Baltar, (808m) METEOGALICIA: *-0,9 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 09:51)

Belos valores, faço ideia no Sabado. 

Por cá, Dunas de Mira teve uma minima a rondar os *0ºC*, merece ser destacada pois a estação está a 2.5 kms do mar.


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2014 às 09:52)

Maraña (1250m):


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2014 às 17:19)

Montalegre, (1005m): *-0,4 ºC* (no dia de ontem)
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-8,2 ºC* (hoje)


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

Cadito disse:


> Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-8,2 ºC* (hoje)



Bem, que minima, faço ideia o congelamento que por lá andou.
Essa estação está "colada" ao rio Tera não é?
Tens as coordenadas que possas enviar?


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação está "colada" ao rio Tera não é?



Se é a que se localiza na povoação El Puente, ainda fica uns 20 metros acima do nível do rio, não fica mesmo no fundo do vale.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 19:15)

Dan disse:


> Se é a que se localiza na povoação El Puente, ainda fica uns 20 metros acima do nível do rio, não fica mesmo no fundo do vale.



Sim, mas parece que não é essa, alias são estações que pertecem a identidades diferentes e estão também a cotas diferentes( AEMET - 935m / SAIH - 900m)
Segundo li agora mesmo no meteoAsturias, a estação fica de facto ao lado do rio  Tera, gostava era de saber a distância entre elas.


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2014 às 21:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, mas parece que não é essa, alias são estações que pertecem a identidades diferentes e estão também a cotas diferentes( AEMET - 935m / SAIH - 900m)
> Segundo li agora mesmo no meteoAsturias, a estação fica de facto ao lado do rio  Tera, gostava era de saber a distância entre elas.



A estação da SAIH fica em Puebla de Sanabria, junto ao rio Tera.

A da AEMET fica em El Puente, Robleda-Cervantes (está off desde ontem).

Estou a reportar das Asturias. Passei por Puebla de Sanabria (na A52) hoje de manhã, pelas 09-15h (hora espanhola) e o termómetro do carro marcava -5ºC (estava tudo branquinho!).

Localização exacta de praticamente todas as estações dos nossos vizinhos, aqui.


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2014 às 22:22)

Puerto el Pontón, León (1280 m) hoje, pelas 14h (hora espanhola).
Nevava com uns flocos bastante grandes e com uma temperatura de *+1 ºC*.


----------



## Cadito (6 Dez 2014 às 21:43)

Bragança, (690m): *-2,3 ºC* (ontem)
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-7,3 ºC* (hoje)


----------



## Cadito (6 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

Lago Enol, (1100m) Covadonga - Asturias (entre 10 a 15 cm de neve):
















Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (7 Dez 2014 às 23:01)

El Cable, Fuente Dé (1850-1900m) - Picos de Europa. Neve sempre acima dos joelhos e nalguns locais até aos abdominais! Foi inolvidável...




































Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2014 às 00:21)

O sensor Auriol que passou a noite passada perto de uma linha de água aqui perto registou *-0.2ºC*, enquanto aqui na minha casa registei *1.5ºC*, valor quase 2ºC mais elevado.

Deixo aqui uma imagem do GoogleEarth do local onde deixei o sensor (assinalado com um circulo vermelho), infelizmente não levei maquina fotográfica comigo quando fui buscar o sensor...






As lezírias ribatejanas não são propriamente um pólo de frio, mas foi o que se pode arranjar por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 07:54)

Cadito disse:


> El Cable, Fuente Dé (1850-1900m) - Picos de Europa. Neve sempre acima dos joelhos e nalguns locais até aos abdominais! Foi inolvidável...



 que lindo!! Obrigado pela fantástica partilha! Um dia hei-de ir aqui, um sonho antigo...


----------



## Cadito (9 Dez 2014 às 22:39)

StormRic disse:


> que lindo!! Obrigado pela fantástica partilha! Um dia hei-de ir aqui, um sonho antigo...



Um sonho que está a apenas 850 km de distância e a 8h:30m da tua localização? Irás concretizá-lo em breve com toda a certeza! 

Se precisares de alguma informação, dispõe. 

Esta foi a segunda vez que estive em Fuente Dé. E mais se seguirão... Poder apanhar o teleférico e levar-nos dos 1100m até aos 1850m, nos Picos de Europa, é um grande privilégio

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (9 Dez 2014 às 22:47)

*Ontem* tivemos a mínima da época em Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-8,2 ºC* 

Comparando com a estação da AEMET, Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m): *-6,3 ºC*


----------



## Cadito (10 Dez 2014 às 13:34)

Algumas mínimas de impor respeito desta madrugada:

Ascou La Forge, Ariège, (1083m) METEOPIRINEU: *-9,9 ºC*
Salardú, Naut Aran, (1275m) CLIMA Y NIEVE PIRINEOS: *-9,1 ºC*
Naut Aran, Arties, (1161m) AEMET: *-8,8 ºC*
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-8,6 ºC *
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET: *-6,8 ºC *

Cumprimentos**


----------



## Cadito (11 Dez 2014 às 11:29)

Algumas mínimas negativas de hoje:

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-7,7 ºC *
Cuéllar, Segovia, (795m) AEMET:* -6,1 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -5,4 ºC *
Salamanca Aeropuerto, (790m) AEMET:* -5,3 ºC*

Cumprimentos**


----------



## Cadito (12 Dez 2014 às 10:41)

Algumas mínimas negativas de *hoje*:

Esposolla, (1530m) METEOPIRINEU:* -8,3 ºC*
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-6,6 ºC *
Martinet, Lleida, (1038m) AEMET:* -6,3 ºC*
Salamanca Aeropuerto, (790m) AEMET:* -5,6 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -5,2 ºC *

Cumprimentos**


----------



## Zapiao (15 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Com essas minimas vou mudar-me para Espanha


----------



## Cadito (15 Dez 2014 às 14:01)

Algumas mínimas negativas de *hoje*:

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-5,5 ºC *
Llánaves de la Reina, (1450m) SAIH:* -4,9 ºC*
Torre de Babia, (1300m) SAIH: *-4,7 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -4,1 ºC *
Porto de Sanabria, (1197m) SAIH:* -3,2 ºC* (mínima horária)
Verín-Vilela, (392m) METEOGALICIA:* -2,1 ºC* (local próximo de Chaves)
Baltar, (808m) METEOGALICIA:* -0,5 ºC *(local próximo de Montalegre)

Cumprimentos


----------



## xes (15 Dez 2014 às 14:21)

Tenho mesmo de ir outra vez até aos picos da europa estive la o ano passado e adorei.


----------



## bigfire (15 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

Cadito disse:


> El Cable, Fuente Dé (1850-1900m) - Picos de Europa. Neve sempre acima dos joelhos e nalguns locais até aos abdominais! Foi inolvidável...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se não fosse esse marco ai no meio......, boas fotos, é impressionante as diferenças que existem em relação as nossas serras.


----------



## Cadito (18 Dez 2014 às 09:57)

Algumas temperaturas negativas desta madrugada:
Valporquero, (1370m) SAIH: -9,0 ºC (a estação foi comprovada há cerca de meio ano e está descalibrada em -1,5ºC; valor real: *-7,5 ºC*) 
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-5,2 ºC*
Llánaves de la Reina, (1450m) SAIH:* -5,0 ºC*
Porto de Sanabria, (1197m) SAIH:* -4,8 ºC* (mínima horária)
Torre de Babia, (1300m) SAIH: *-4,7 ºC*
Villablino, (958m) AEMET: *-4,7 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -3,9 ºC *
O Invernadeiro, (1026m) METEOGALICIA: *-3,8 ºC*
Lagunas de Somoza, (1020m) AEMET:* -3,6 ºC*
Corzos, (1217m) METEOGALICIA: *-3,5 ºC*
Isoba, (1367):* -3,3 ºC*
Verín-Vilela, (392m) METEOGALICIA:* -3,2 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (18 Dez 2014 às 10:28)

Algumas webcams desta manhã:

Torre, Serra da Estrela:





Fuente Dé, Picos de Europa:





Refúgio Collado Jermoso, Picos de Europa:





Posada de Valdeon,Picos de Europa:





Refúgio Meicin, Maciço Ubiñas









San Emiliano de Babia, Maciço Ubinãs:





Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2014 às 08:55)

Bem, mas que frio em Sanábria.. alguns Km depois da fronteira com Portugal.

Hoje às 8:00  registava  *-9  * 






Isto sim são mínimas 

Autêntico congelador aquela zona..


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...?k=cle&l=2766E&w=0&datos=img&x=&f=temperatura

A propósito deixo aqui uma foto que fiz em 7/12/2008.

Vista de Puebla de Sanábria, notem as montanhas a Norte com alguma neve por entre as nuvens:






É uma região belíssima, poucos km a norte de Bragança, recomendo uma visita.


----------



## Cadito (19 Dez 2014 às 12:48)

Madrugada mais fria da temporada, em que se ultrapassou a barreira dos *-10 ºC:* 

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-10,2 ºC*
Valporquero, (1370m) SAIH: -11,2 ºC (*-9,7 ºC* valor real)
La Utrera, (960m) SAIH: *-9,4 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -9,4 ºC*
León Aeropuerto, (912m) AEMET: *-8,5 ºC*
Fontoria de Cepeda, (898m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-8,2 ºC*
Riofrío de Óbrigo, (947m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-8,0 ºC*
Boca de Huérgano, (1010m) SAIH: -10,8 ºC (*-7,8 ºC* valor real)
Velilla de la Tercia, (1200m) SAIH: *-7,4 ºC*
Llánaves de la Reina, (1450m) SAIH:* -6,6 ºC*
Calvos de Randín, (890m) METEOGALICIA: *-6,6 ºC*
Villablino, (958m) AEMET:* -6,5 ºC*
Lagunas de Somoza, (1020m) AEMET:* -6,3 ºC*
Astorga, (919m) AEMET:* -6,2 ºC*
Baltar, (808m) METEOGALICIA: *-5,8 ºC*
Porto de Sanabria, (1197m) SAIH:* -5,1 ºC* (mínima horária)
O Invernadeiro, (1026m) METEOGALICIA: *-4,8 ºC*
Torre de Babia, (1300m) SAIH: *-4,8 ºC
*
Cumprimentos**


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 19:26)

Falando no nosso belo país.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 19:43)

Dunas de Mira, sempre com dados bem interessantes.






Nota: A estação está a 3,5 kms do mar, não existe relevo acidentado, o que torna estes registos espectaculares.


----------



## Cadito (22 Dez 2014 às 18:10)

Algumas temperaturas negativas de *hoje*:

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-9,6 ºC*
Valporquero, (1370m) SAIH: -10,6 ºC (*-9,1 ºC* valor real)
Boca de Huérgano, (1010m) SAIH: -11,8 ºC (*-8,8 ºC* valor real)
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -8,4 ºC*
Vega del Codorno, (1335m): *-8,1 ºC*
La Utrera, (960m) SAIH: *-7,6 ºC*
Llánaves de la Reina, (1450m) SAIH:* -7,5 ºC*
Velilla de la Tercia, (1200m) SAIH: *-7,4 ºC*
Martinet, (1038m) AEMET:* -6,7 ºC*
Riofrío de Óbrigo, (947m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-6,7 ºC*
Fontoria de Cepeda, (898m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-6,4 ºC*
León Aeropuerto, (912m) AEMET: *-6,4 ºC*
Aguilar de Campoo, (910m): *-6,1 ºC*
Reinosa, (870m) AEMET: *-6,0 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (23 Dez 2014 às 12:13)

Algumas temperaturas negativas de *hoje*:

Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-8,6 ºC*
Vega del Codorno, (1335m): *-8,6 ºC*
Vidrieros, (1350m) SAIH: -10,0 ºC (*-8,5 ºC* valor real)
La Utrera, (960m) SAIH: *-7,6 ºC*
Salvacañete, (1160m) AEMET: *-7,5 ºC*
Martinet, (1038m) AEMET:* -7,2 ºC*
Mira, (815m) AEMET: *-7,2 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -7,0 ºC*
Velilla de la Tercia, (1200m) SAIH: *-6,8 ºC*
Molina d Aragón, (1056) AEMET: *-6,6 ºC*
Boca de Huérgano, (1010m) SAIH: -9,2 ºC (*-6,2 ºC* valor real)
Llánaves de la Reina, (1450m) SAIH:* -5,8 ºC*
La Molina, (1406m) METEOPIRINEU:* -5,7 ºC*
Riofrío de Óbrigo, (947m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-5,6 ºC*
Fontoria de Cepeda, (898m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-5,5 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (24 Dez 2014 às 13:19)

Alguns polos do frio de *hoje*:

Vidrieros, (1350m) SAIH: -10,4 ºC (*-8,9 ºC* valor real)
Cantalojas, (1320m) METEOCLIMATIC: *-8,2 ºC*
Valporquero, (1370m) SAIH: -9,7 ºC (*-8,2 ºC* valor real)
Vega del Codorno, (1335m): *-8,1 ºC*
Martinet, (1038m) AEMET:* -7,9 ºC*
Llánaves de la Reina, (1450m) SAIH:* -7,6 ºC*
Puerto El Pico, (1285m) AEMET: *-7,6 ºC*
Banhs de Tredòs, (1740m) METEOPIRINEU: *-7,2 ºC*
Palacios de la Sierra, (1080m) AEMET: *-7,1 ºC*
Boca de Huérgano, (1010m) SAIH: -10,0 ºC (*-7,0 ºC* valor real)
Navascués/Nabaskoze, (615m): *-7,0 ºC*
Capella, (600m) AEMET: *-6,8 ºC*
Barruera, (1086m) METEOPIRINEU: *-6,5 ºC*
Mira, (815m) AEMET: *-6,7 ºC*
Molina de Aragón, (1056) AEMET: *-6,6 ºC*
Destaque para as estações AEMET  de Navascués/Nabaskoze (Navarra) com *-7,0 ºC* a *615 m* de altitude, e de Capella (Huesca) com *-6,8* *ºC* a *600 m*. Brutal! 

Cumprimentos e bom Natal


----------



## Cadito (29 Dez 2014 às 13:20)

As temperaturas mais frias da temporada ocorreram *hoje*, especialmente nos vales ou dolinas que têm neve polvo. Amanhã ainda serão mais baixas...
Alguns exemplos:
Banhs de Tredòs, (1740m) METEOPIRINEU: *-15,0 ºC* 
Valporquero, (1370m) SAIH: -16,1 ºC (*-14,6 ºC* valor real) webcam
Puebla de Sanabria, (900m) SAIH: *-12,1 ºC*
Isoba, (1367):* -11,9 ºC*
Puerto de San Isidro, (1510m) AEMET: *-11,8 ºC*
Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, (935m) AEMET:* -10,2 ºC*
Calvos de Randín, (890m) METEOGALICIA: *-9,3 ºC*
Torre, Serra da Estrela (1993m): *-8,9 ºC*
Torre de Babia, (1300m) SAIH: *-8,5 ºC*
Baltar, (808m) METEOGALICIA: *-8,3 ºC*
Porto de Sanabria, (1197m) SAIH:* -7,2 ºC* (mínima horária)

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (29 Dez 2014 às 16:51)

*Valporquero* (1370m) regista a esta hora -10,0 ºC (*-8,5 ºC*) 

É um senhor polo do frio! E a estação não está no fundo da dolina. Imaginem a temperatura junto ao parque... Em breve saberemos o valor, pois um membro de outro fórum tem lá uma estação...


----------



## Cadito (31 Dez 2014 às 10:11)

Finalmente mínimas dignas de registo pelo nosso Portugal.

Top 3 de* ontem* do IPMA:

Mirandela: *-7,4 ºC*
Chaves, Aeródromo: *-6,3 ºC*
Sabugal, Martim Rei:* -6,3 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (1 Jan 2015 às 09:33)

Este é um dos polos do frio da península ibérica: Puebla de Sanabria (900m) SAIH.

Anexo uma tabela de *Dezembro de 2014* com as médias das mínimas, máximas e a média da mínima e da máxima em conjunto.






Temperatura mínima registada: *-12,4 ºC *(30.12.14)
Temperatura máxima registada: *+15,2 ºC *(01.12.14)

Com excepção do dia 13 houve mínimas negativas todos os dias!
Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (8 Jan 2015 às 10:34)

Temperaturas médias de* ontem* (07.01.15) inferiores a 0 ºC, segundo o IPMA:

Guarda: *-1,4 ºC*
Trancoso, Bandarra: *-1,3 ºC*
Mogadouro:* -0,8 ºC*
Sabugal, Martim Rei: *-0,8 ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-0,3 ºC*
Bragança:* -0,2 ºC*
Moimenta da Beira: *-0,2 ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-0,1 ºC*

Temperaturas máximas de *ontem* (07.01.15) próximas dos 0 ºC, segundo o IPMA:

Trancoso, Bandarra: *+0,2 ºC*
Bragança: *+0,9 ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães:* +1,3 ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *+1,3 ºC*
Mogadouro:* +1,4 ºC*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (8 Jan 2015 às 10:41)

*Maraña* (1250m) continua com neve. Já soma *19 dias* de neve na temporada. Um verdadeiro polo do frio!


----------



## Cadito (9 Jan 2015 às 09:13)

Temperaturas médias de* ontem* (08.01.15) inferiores a 0 ºC, segundo o IPMA:

Trancoso, Bandarra: *-1,5 ºC*
Vinhais:* -1,5 ºC*
Mogadouro:* -1,4 ºC*
Bragança:* -1,3 ºC*
Fig. de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim): *-1,1 ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-1,0 ºC*
Sabugal, Martim Rei: *-1,0 ºC*
Moimenta da Beira: *-0,7 ºC*
Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe: *-0,6 ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-0,2 ºC*
Moncorvo:* -0,1 ºC*

Temperaturas máximas de *ontem* (08.01.15) próximas dos 0 ºC, segundo o IPMA:

Trancoso, Bandarra: *+0,1 ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães:* +1,0 ºC*
Moncorvo: *+1,1 ºC*
Bragança: *+1,3 ºC*
Mogadouro:* +1,4 ºC*
Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe: *+1,9 ºC*

Temperatura mínima mais baixa de *ontem* (08.01.15):

Sabugal, Martim Rei: *-6,7 ºC *

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (16 Jan 2015 às 08:59)

A estação do IPMA de Carrâzeda de Ansiães (715m) registou em Dezembro/Janeiro *21 dias consecutivos* de temperaturas mínimas negativas!

Valores da temperatura mínima entre os dias *24 de Dezembro e 13 de Janeiro*:

Dezembro 2014:

*-0,1 ºC
-1,9 ºC
-1,2 ºC
-2 ºC
-0,3 ºC
-1,9 ºC
-4 ºC
-6,1 ºC*
----------
Janeiro 2015:

*-4,5 ºC
-3,8 ºC
-3,1 ºC
-2,9 ºC
-1,9 ºC
-4 ºC
-1,4 ºC
-2,8 ºC
-2,9 ºC
-4,7 ºC
-3,2 ºC
-2,6 ºC*
*-3,6 ºC*

Belíssima série

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (21 Jan 2015 às 12:01)

*Maraña *(1250m), hoje de manhã.










Fonte: Facebook "José Antonio Viejo Santos"

Informam via facebook que têm entre 70 a 100 cm de neve e o grosso do nevão será hoje à tarde/noite e madrugada de amanhã!
Com estas componentes de N e NNW esta aldeia é um crack!

Cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (21 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Cadito disse:


> *Maraña *(1250m), hoje de manhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sem duvida que é notável isto!! acho que me fartava de neve ao passar lá um Inverno!!!


----------



## Cadito (21 Jan 2015 às 14:04)

*Refugio Collado Jermoso* (2064m), Picos de Europa, acaba de atingir os 150cm de neve (e é uma zona extremamente ventosa...).
Ps.: O poste mede 270cm (marcas de 30 em 30cm)






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 10:16)

*Maraña* (1250m), há instantes:

Nevão histórico na cordilheira cantábrica. Há aldeias com mais neve que Maraña...

Como se pode observar, em locais de boa acumulação a neve chega até aos telhados!





Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

*Refugio Collado Jermoso* (2064m), Picos de Europa, com quase *200cm *de neve! 

Este episódio de quase uma semana rendeu *170cm* de neve nova (recordo que a webcam está numa zona muito ventosa). No interior dos picos haverá muita mais neve!






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 13:09)

Aldeia de *Sotres* (1050m), no norte da Cordilheira Cantábrica:

Fotos do início da manhã. Comentavam que tinham atingido *1 metro de neve*.











Fonte: Facebook "Escabrales".

*Edit:* Mais umas fotos de hoje:











Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 14:59)

E pronto, o proprietário das Cabañas Patagónicas, em *Maraña* (1250m) acaba de comentar que têm *150cm de neve! 1,50 metros! *

Fotos acabadas de tirar:





















Fonte: Facebook "marañones por el mundo"
Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 15:11)

*Torre, *Serra da Estrela*:*





Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 15:24)

*Fuente Dé* (1100m), com *100cm* de neve ao início da tarde:






Fonte: Hotel Rebeco

Cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (22 Jan 2015 às 15:30)

As quantidades de neve caídas na cordilheira cantabrica são impressionantes! Julgo que sera o maior nevão dos dois ultimos anos!
Mas o sistema central, o Penibético e o Ibérico tambem não se podem queixar muito!
Por cá as quantidades são BEM mais modestas...


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 15:41)

AJB disse:


> As quantidades de neve caídas na cordilheira cantabrica são impressionantes! Julgo que sera o maior nevão dos dois ultimos anos!
> Mas o sistema central, o Penibético e o Ibérico tambem não se podem queixar muito!
> Por cá as quantidades são BEM mais modestas...



Pois, AJB. Julgo que este episódio já superou o nevão de 2013, mas não superará o de 2005.
Quanto à neve no nosso lindo País, é o que temos! Não existe, nem existirá comparação possível com a Cantábrica...

Cumprimentos.


----------



## AJB (22 Jan 2015 às 15:46)

Mesmo na propria cordilheira cantabrica ha diferenças de espessura significativas! Nestas entradas de Norte, é a Cantabria e as Asturias que são beneficiadas....Castela e Leão esta a ser mais em menor quantidade...
Paisagens lindas!


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Reportagem da RTP Asturias sobre o nevão de *Sotres* (1050m):

http://www.rtpa.es/asturias:Incomunicados-en-Sotres_111421932576.html


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2015 às 16:01)

*Sotres*, (1050m) ontem:





*
Sotres*, (1050m) hoje:


----------



## Cadito (23 Jan 2015 às 11:35)

Depois da tempestade... *Maraña*, hoje de manhã.






Cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (23 Jan 2015 às 11:51)

Marana "sepultada" na neve!!!! Falam em Espanha no maior nevão (nesta zona) desde 2005!


----------



## Cadito (23 Jan 2015 às 12:33)

Vídeo de *Sotres* (1050m), ontem.


Que brutalidade!


----------



## Cadito (23 Jan 2015 às 19:47)

Mais uma de *Maraña*:






Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

*Vega del Codorno*, segue com uma inversão daquelas...*-9,8ºC* neste momento, vamos ver até onde desce. O gfs modela para a zona minimas na ordem dos *-13ºC/-16ºC* 

link da estação http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICUENCAV2

GFS


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2015 às 10:21)

Nevão histórico na Cantábrica! A neve chegou à cota de *0 m. *

Collado Hermoso (2064m): O poste de *2,70 m* está quase sepultado, e só ontem começou a cumular porque durante a semana toda a neve foi muito venteada... O refúgio já era!





Há locais em que as aldeias estão sepultadas pela neve! Outros onde se entra em casa pelo primeiro andar!
E continuará a nevar!

Infelizmente a webcam de Maraña estará inoperativa até 2ª feira... 

Mais fotos logo que possível...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2015 às 10:29)

É este o panorama nas estradas de Espanha a esta hora:





Fonte: DGT

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2015 às 10:39)

Aldeia de Leitariegos (1525m), a mais alta das Asturias. *As fotos são de 2ª feira*! Hoje estará tudo ainda mais sepultado...










Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2015 às 10:43)

Torre, Serra da Estrela, há instantes:


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2015 às 10:52)

Maraña (1250m), hoje pela manhã:


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2015 às 12:09)

Sotres (1000m), comentam que têm *1,50m* de neve e continua a nevar muito forte!

























Fonte: Facebook "Casetón de Andara".

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 12:24)

Fotos incríveis, excelente partilha Cadito, como sempre.


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 12:31)

Ja não ha palavras para descrever este Inverno na Cordilheira Cantábrica


----------



## Cadito (6 Fev 2015 às 22:07)

Bem, amanhã termina um dos grandes nevões de sempre na Cordilheira Cantábrica. Ficam aqui algumas fotos de hoje de aldeias da Cantábrica. Algumas têm 3 metros de neve!

*Sotres (1000m)*:














*Fuente Dé (1100m):*












*
Maraña (1250m):*









*Santa Maria del Puerto de Somiedo (1480m):*









*La Raya (1560m):*













Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (9 Fev 2015 às 10:23)

A webcam de *Maraña *(1250m) está de regresso! Comentam que têm um pouco mais de dois metros de neve.





Refugio Collado Hermoso (2064m), *ontem*:





Muitas aldeias continuam incomunicáveis...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (11 Fev 2015 às 10:25)

Cordilheira Cantábrica a dar uma banhada aos Pirineus em termos de neve acumulada 

Imagem de Satélite de ontem:






Quanto ao nosso país, enfim... 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2015 às 14:52)

Cadito disse:


> A webcam de *Maraña *(1250m) está de regresso! Comentam que têm *um pouco mais de dois metros de neve*.



Certamente foram bem mais a cair, só que agora ao fim de muitos dias já está compactada...



Cadito disse:


> Cordilheira Cantábrica a dar uma banhada aos Pirineus em termos de neve acumulada
> *Quanto ao nosso país, enfim...*



Nestas entradas de norte, a *cordilheira cantábrica* recebe elevada humidade proveniente do mar, coisa que apenas os *Pirinéus atlânticos* são capazes de receber. Com isso vem a maior precipitação, neste caso em forma de neve.

Em relação a Portugal, esperemos por um destes próximos anos, com entradas vigorosas de NO, com um maior arrefecimento, para vermos o quão fortes podem ser os nevões...Metros de neve? Também são possíveis nas nossas terras altas, apenas precisamos de temporariamente regressar "ao antigamente".


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2020 às 08:37)

Para quem quiser assistir à evolução do nevão no norte de Espanha deixo aqui umas webcams de Villablino (León) que está a aproximadamente 1000 m de altitude:

https://www.aytovillablino.com/webcams/


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2020 às 09:53)

Cadito disse:


> Para quem quiser assistir à evolução do nevão no norte de Espanha deixo aqui umas webcams de Villablino (León) que está a aproximadamente 1000 m de altitude:
> 
> https://www.aytovillablino.com/webcams/


Hoje já se aprecia uma boa quantidade de neve (parece ter claramente mais de 20 cm) e continua e continuará a cair...


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 18:55)

Cadito disse:


> Para quem quiser assistir à evolução do nevão no norte de Espanha deixo aqui umas webcams de Villablino (León) que está a aproximadamente 1000 m de altitude:
> 
> https://www.aytovillablino.com/webcams/





Cadito disse:


> Hoje já se aprecia uma boa quantidade de neve (parece ter claramente mais de 20 cm) e continua e continuará a cair...



 mais de um palmo, sim, as superfícies horizontais têm uma bela almofada branca!


----------

